# Expensive Dapple Doe Bred to Ennobled Buck.



## Flstcbob

Hi guys.There is this super expensive doe listed on MAX Boer Goats. She is priced at a whooping $3000 dollars (wowzahh) and is dappled herself. Her design and pattern is beautiful in my eyes, but then again that is not what is important. She was also bred, and is pregnant, to their IMAX 3-D who is in fact an ennobled dappled buck! :shock:

She is seven years old. I know that does can breed to about 12-ish if kept in good condition. Before I email the owner for more information about her history and health, I want to see if she is even worth it before I start asking 20 questions.You can be harsh, because I need to know if this would be a good investment in the long run. This is a lot of money and this decision I need to be 100% sure of.

Sooo...

Is she worth it?




































All picture credits go to MAX Boer Goats.
http://www.maxboergoats.com/index.php


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I hope someone comments for you!

She's not as nice as I would expect from that price tag.

Neat coloring/markings though!


----------



## Tenacross

She's pretty cool. What's her name?


----------



## Jessica84

Let's say I had $3000 laying around. I would not. This is what I have learned in this goat world. If you don't have this big name that everyone knows your not going to get the money that maxboers is getting. I'm not saying your nothing....not even a little but people like to brag and say I got my goat from so and so. For the fact that she did come from them will help with selling the kids. If you are someone that lots of people know about then by pass all that  and I really don't mean any meanness to you.
Another thing is things happen. I watched someone pay $1500 for a buck that she had to really scrape up to get. Bred a batch of does and she walked out and he was dead. To me 7 is a little old. Again if I had the money and was dead set to get a doe from them I think I would save more and get a younger doe. Yes she does have awesome kids in her but again things happen and I never buy a doe simply because they are bred. I put that out of my mind and look at the animal herself. Looking at her...take the color away the only thing that really calls to me is her rump. I'm not good at pin pointing things...pros and cons but if it was me I would pass


----------



## NubianFan

I am a newbie and I am not into meat goats but I agree with Jessica. $3000 is a lot of money to gamble on a 7 year old doe who, while pretty, to me doesn't just knock me over and make me say WOWSA....
She is bred, but you don't know if you will even get the kids, she may have problems and abort or have trouble kidding. Likely she won't but there are no guarantees.


----------



## KW Farms

I'm not a boer expert, but in my opinion...not a $3000 doe...bred or not. Her conformation is really lacking. Her color is gorgeous, but other than that, I don't really see what would make this doe worth so much. Has she been shown?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I bet you'll be able to find another gorgeous dappled doe that's younger and has better conformation, for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

canyontrailgoats said:


> I bet you'll be able to find another gorgeous dappled doe that's younger and has better conformation, for a fraction of the cost.


Annnd I'm fairly certain they sell semen from the buck that she's bred to. If you're strictly after color and a big name I would agree that you'd be better off finding several younger does with more "modern" confirmation and then trying to AI.

If you do decide to pull the trigger on her I'd definitely ask questions about her udder. She looks like she's fairly early in her pregnancy and should be dry at this point- I don't like how lopsided her bag is and would question as to whether or not both sides will be functional when she freshens.


----------



## Tenacross

If those pictures are recent, she looks pretty darn good for a seven year old. I see what was seen about the udder, but really that isn't that bad an udder for a Boer if both sides still work. I wish she had a bit prettier head on her. If she was in a production sale, I wouldn't be at all surprised of she brought $3000. But like Jessica says, a lot of that would because of the breeder and the color. I wouldn't say her conformation was as bad as some have let on. She's not set up in any of the pictures (if they are recent) and she is seven years old and gave a lot of herself into raising babies. I'm not saying you should buy her for that price, I just think she's a pretty cool doe. Offer $1500 and see what the say.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would personally pass. For that kind of money, I'd like to see a lot more size and muscle to her, and there is a few conformational points I'd like improved on her. 
And I agree with Jessica, with people as popular as them, I can be you 75% of what you pay is for the name and color, the other 25% is the actual goat it's self. If you saw this goat on craigslist in someone's yard, you'd probably never buy her for that price no matter how good her papers and the buck was.
And 7 years old, is rather old to buy for that price, just in my opinion.


----------



## luvmywaggintails

If it is color that you are looking for I'm sure if you searched around that you could get a nice younger dappled doe for much cheaper. I agree with everyone who says that you are paying for the name.


----------



## Flstcbob

Thank for all the replies guys!! I appreciate all of your guys' inputs. Truly, it means a lot.:rose:

I was thinking the same thing (about the price being so high), but I just wanted 100% verification. I am trying to find some dappled/spotted does, but I really do want to have good conformation, so she is not the one for me. I do have to say that she looks pretty good for seven, but I agree that her rump isn't pretty. The price really did strike me as odd since she didn't woo me other than her color. Now she is off my list...GAAAHH.

Just so someone doesn't get me wrong, I really am not buying and looking for the name of MAX or anything (although I know now that's why the price must be so high). I say that if the goat doesn't look good, their pedigree doesn't matter.

Her name is Polka Prada for Tenacross who asked 

Now I have another set of questions:
What prices am I looking at for a dappled boer doe with good conformation? What about a buck? Would a dappled doe or a dappled buck be the higher price? Does anyone know what patterns are higher priced for boers?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ptgoats45

Are you specifically wanting Boer goats? If you are just wanting to have a bunch of spotted goats you might want to consider getting Nubians. They come in every color imaginable and aren't near as pricey as the Boers.


----------



## Flstcbob

KW Farms said:


> Has she been shown?


Now that I think about it... I am not sure.



Tenacross said:


> ...I wouldn't say her conformation was as bad as some have let on. She's not set up in any of the pictures (if they are recent) and she is seven years old and gave a lot of herself into raising babies. I'm not saying you should buy her for that price, I just think she's a pretty cool doe. Offer $1500 and see what the say.


I would, but I don't want them to be insulted. Eeeck. I think I will just let her go since I may think about doing AI in the future with their bucks. I am still looking that process up lol :book:


----------



## Flstcbob

ptgoats45 said:


> Are you specifically wanting Boer goats? If you are just wanting to have a bunch of spotted goats you might want to consider getting Nubians. They come in every color imaginable and aren't near as pricey as the Boers.


We are set and ready on boers since we have some already. We are also aiming for the meat market and 4-H with our other does kids' that are under 94%. Our doe Stella actually had her first kidding and gave us a blessing of our first babies who are twin boys  I wanted girls, so we could keep them, since she was sold already bred.

The dapples are an addition to our herd, so my family and I will see how it goes


----------



## Mac's Rainbow

If you are really wanting a dappled boer doe you might consider Leaning Tree boers. I know she has at least one dappled 9 month old doeling for sale right now. http://www.leaningtreefarm.com/LeaningTreeEmergencyHerdReduction.html

Hope that helps.
Ggg
SKM Mac's Rainbow Nigerians


----------



## Tenacross

Flstcbob said:


> I would, but I don't want them to be insulted. Eeeck. I think I will just let her go since I may think about doing AI in the future with their bucks. I am still looking that process up lol :book:


If they are worth dealing with they likely wouldn't be insulted, but would try and get you on another goat in your price range. Whatever that is.  You might ask what they are basing this price on. Let them explain their side of it. Then explain your concerns. Make the conversation a negotiation on a fair deal and not about positions about price. I live out west and have had no dealings with Maxs', but usually good breeders like them are good people and like to talk about their goats.


----------



## Jessica84

Where are you at?? The guy I got my one buck from got some awesome dapples.shipped from Colorado. White house Boers have some cool colors from Washington and a lady down south just bought some black dapples from a lady in Texas....BEAUTIFUL!!! They look like crossroads dazzle. If you go to boergoats.com (I think) they have a list of sales coming up all over the us. 
I'm dipping into dapples too and if you really want dapples I would look into a dapple buck. With a dapple doe you get say 2 dapple kids a year. If you get a buck you have more of a chance.....does this make any sense lol.


----------



## Flstcbob

Mac's Rainbow said:


> If you are really wanting a dappled boer doe you might consider Leaning Tree boers. I know she has at least one dappled 9 month old doeling for sale right now. http://www.leaningtreefarm.com/LeaningTreeEmergencyHerdReduction.html
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Ggg
> SKM Mac's Rainbow Nigerians


I didn't see a doeling on their site, but I sure will inquire!! Thank yoooooou 



Tenacross said:


> If they are worth dealing with they likely wouldn't be insulted, but would try and get you on another goat in your price range. Whatever that is.  You might ask what they are basing this price on. Let them explain their side of it. Then explain your concerns. Make the conversation a negotiation on a fair deal and not about positions about price. I live out west and have had no dealings with Maxs', but usually good breeders like them are good people and like to talk about their goats.


Ok, I will definitely email them again. :grin:



Jessica84 said:


> Where are you at?? The guy I got my one buck from got some awesome dapples.shipped from Colorado. White house Boers have some cool colors from Washington and a lady down south just bought some black dapples from a lady in Texas....BEAUTIFUL!!! They look like crossroads dazzle. If you go to boergoats.com (I think) they have a list of sales coming up all over the us.
> I'm dipping into dapples too and if you really want dapples I would look into a dapple buck. With a dapple doe you get say 2 dapple kids a year. If you get a buck you have more of a chance.....does this make any sense lol.


I am in northeastern Ohio, but if the places ship, then that works, too. What is the name of this place in Colorado and Texas? I will look into Whte House Boers. And yes, it does make sense. I found a beautiful dappled buck, but his back legs are posty and I am unsure about that. Thank you so much! You've helped a lot. I hope you let me know those names because I am interested in checking some more farms out.


----------



## DappledBoers

You should contact sandy ridge boers. They have really nice boers. He has a dappled buck I know know he has some really nice kids this year. Some are spotted. He lives in Indiana. I live near flint MI and he is about 4 hours from me so he can't be that far from you.


----------



## DappledBoers

I'm pretty sure he has some pics of this years kids on Facebook to.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with what has been said, shop around, you should be able to find something better out there.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

DappledBoers said:


> You should contact sandy ridge boers. They have really nice boers. He has a dappled buck I know know he has some really nice kids this year. Some are spotted. He lives in Indiana. I live near flint MI and he is about 4 hours from me so he can't be that far from you.


Oh, their herd is pretty nice. I took a look at the buck you mentioned and I like him. I wish there was another angle. I may consider breeding to him, so I may contact them later this year.









If you are wondering who I am, this is Flstcbob's new account since we wanted to make a family one aimed specifically for our own farm.  I hope I didn't confuse you!

Toth Boer Goats-- I actually have been shopping around I we recently put a deposit down for a couple does and their kids. There is this one girl who I have high hopes for. She is solid red with a few white spots near her rump. Her sire was a red spotted and her dam was a black tiger dapple. Not only is she probably going to produce color, but her she looks like a very nice doeling.


----------



## DappledBoers

CountyLineAcres said:


> Oh, their herd is pretty nice. I took a look at the buck you mentioned and I like him. I wish there was another angle. I may consider breeding to him, so I may contact them later this year.
> 
> View attachment 54215
> 
> 
> If you are wondering who I am, this is Flstcbob's new account since we wanted to make a family one aimed specifically for our own farm.  I hope I didn't confuse you!
> 
> Toth Boer Goats-- I actually have been shopping around I we recently put a deposit down for a couple does and their kids. There is this one girl who I have high hopes for. She is solid red with a few white spots near her rump. Her sire was a red spotted and her dam was a black tiger dapple. Not only is she probably going to produce color, but her she looks like a very nice doeling.


Last fall I bought two does from him. A red out Astroid (the dappled) and a traditional out of his traditional. Hopefully next weekend I am going to drop them off and get them bred to the opposite of there sires and when I pick them up I think I am buying a buckling out of astroid. Really excited!

I don't know what asteroid looks like from the side but if he looks anything like his kids then he's awesome.


----------



## chelsboers

If it were me and I was wanting to get into dapples I would star with a nice dapple buck. He is half your herd so with each doe you bred him to your chance of getting color would be greater.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

DappledBoers said:


> Last fall I bought two does from him. A red out Astroid (the dappled) and a traditional out of his traditional. Hopefully next weekend I am going to drop them off and get them bred to the opposite of there sires and when I pick them up I think I am buying a buckling out of astroid. Really excited!
> 
> I don't know what asteroid looks like from the side but if he looks anything like his kids then he's awesome.


Great! This may actually be my answer... Thank you so much for telling me about him! He would compliment my does fantastically 



chelsboers said:


> If it were me and I was wanting to get into dapples I would star with a nice dapple buck. He is half your herd so with each doe you bred him to your chance of getting color would be greater.


Oh, I have looked around so much for a buck. I am sign up on a waiting list from one farm for November/December, so that will be exciting.


----------

